# unknown plant



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hi all,

it's me again:loco: 

got this plant. look interesting wondering if you guys have seen this before.
whether its aquatic or emersed or possible to change it into an aquatic form.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Cool looking little plant. The leaves remind of bolbitis, but it seems much smaller. Could we see a shot of the entire plant?

david


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It might be _Trichomanes javanicum_, "Borneo fern", aka "aqua fern", and it has been offered by a few sellers on and off for a long time. I am pretty sure it is not suited for submersed growth, but will stay green for a month or two before it turns brown and is definitely dead. If anyone has been able to grow it and propagate it submersed, I would like to hear about it.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

actually what you are seeing is the whole plant in sections...a bit like pellia or a moss with connecting roots.it is like a carpet with small leaves. that's the best description i can give. it does not have fronds like T javanicum. it does not have a rhizome like bolbitis...


----------

